# Récupérer les icônes téléchargées ?



## Sodapop Curtis (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,


J'ai fais une recherche sur le forum mais n'ai pas trouvé une réponse à mon problème. Si il a déjà été évoqué, je m'excuse platement.

J'ai téléchargé deux sets d'icônes sur deux sites différents et je suis confrontée dans les deux cas à un problème similaire :
- Le set d'icônes téléchargé sur pixelgirl n'est composé que de dossiers vides ou impossible à ouvrir (rien ne se passe après un double clic). Pourtant ils doivent contenir les icônes puisque chacun est à l'image de l'une d'entre elles.
- Le set d'icônes téléchargé sur InterfaceLIFT est composé de fichiers dont l'extension est "document apperçu.app". Rien ne se passe quand je double clique dessus (Apperçu se lance mais me dit que le fichier est vide), ni quand je change l'extension via "Plus d'infos".

J'ai téléchargé la version gratuite d'Img2icns, mais dans les deux cas l'application me dit qu'il faut la version payante pour gérer ce genre d'extension (bien entendu).

En vous remerciant pour votre aide.


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2011)

Sodapop Curtis a dit:


> - Le set d'icônes téléchargé sur pixelgirl n'est composé que de dossiers vides ou impossible à ouvrir (rien ne se passe après un double clic). Pourtant ils doivent contenir les icônes puisque chacun est à l'image de l'une d'entre elles.


Clic droit sur le dossier, "lire les informations", clic sur la petite image en haut à gauche,
cmd+c puis tu ouvres Apercu et tu fais cmd+n.
Enregistrer ensuite au format .png.



Sodapop Curtis a dit:


> - Le set d'icônes téléchargé sur InterfaceLIFT est composé de fichiers dont l'extension est "document apperçu.app". Rien ne se passe quand je double clique dessus (Apperçu se lance mais me dit que le fichier est vide), ni quand je change l'extension via "Plus d'infos".


Là je ne sais pas, désolé.


----------



## Sodapop Curtis (5 Mai 2011)

Je vais employer ta méthode pour les deux. Merci pour ce truc fort utile !


----------

